# How To Turn On 17" Macbook Pro???



## MEMYSELFANDI (Jan 15, 2009)

Just Bought 17 Inche Macbook Pro For Get This $300 Bucks...my First Apple And Im Not So Sure I Did Good Or Not As Im Completly Stuck Out Tryin To Get That **** Computer To Come On....dah...

When I Picked It Up It Was On And Yes Working However When I Got Home W/. It I Turned The **** Thing Off And Todate Have Not Been Able To Get It To Come Back On...i Know It Works **** Iv Watched My Friend Use It Daily At School... And Believe You Me Its A Nice One To Say The Least About It. In New Condition. Iv Tried Resetting The Cmos The Battery Has 4 Lites Up On It. But **** When I Press The Blanking Power Button Nothing Happens. And Yes Needless To Say Iv Tried Taking Out The Battery And Holding Down The Power Button Putting It All Back Together And Then Pressing The Power Button But Still Nothing To Get Excited Over...feel Me? It Still Has Atleast Another 10 Months Of Warranty On It. I Would Really Rather Solve This Bs Myself That Is If At All Possible. So If Anyone Out Ther Has Any Suggestions Dont Be Scard Hit Me Back

Thanks Being The Key Word....anthony


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If pushing the power button doesn't turn it on, then you need to take it back to Apple.


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> If pushing the power button doesn't turn it on, then you need to take it back to Apple.


x2

There isn't a magical secondary power button just incase the other one doesn't work.
If the one doesn't work- it won't turn on...

Either the battery is dead, or maybe whoever you bought it from ripped you off. 300 bucks for a MacBook Pro... thats really cheap.


----------

